# Solved: xbox 360 network bridge..?



## glaze (Jun 3, 2005)

I am trying to connect my 360 to the internet through network connection sharing. (shown here http://bimmergeek.blogspot.com/2006/05/configuring-network-bridge-for-xbox.html). I have done this before with no problems with my first router. Now I had problems with my last router, so I bought a new one. There is no problem with the router for the internet. I bridge the connections successfully, and my computer can connect to the internet. However, my 360 does not connect or share the internet to my 360 (connection said wired, but cant find an IP). I have tried with a different 360 and a different laptop on my network, and the same problem existed. I think there is some set up in my router that may be not allowing my laptops to bridge connections to the 360? I don't know a lot about my router's set up (DHCP, PPoE and all those other acronyms) so laymans terms would be appreciated. My router is a Belkin G-plus router. THANK YOU in advance!!


----------



## glaze (Jun 3, 2005)

nevermind, i fixed it by putting in the information manually ...



> If you can surf the web on your laptop/tower with the bridge complete and active, then the bridge is working. If the bridge is incorrectly configured, you will not be able to browse web pages.
> 
> If you got an IP address, that would suggest to me that the bridge is working. You shouldn't need to reboot but sometimes when I'm learning something new, I reboot to be sure that I eliminate problems caused by lingering details. So, if you're not sure, go ahead and reboot.
> 
> ...


i think it had something to do with gateway being 192.168.2.1 ....with the 2 instead of a 1? my ip i put in was 192.168.2.4 for the 360 and .3 for my laptop? i dunno regardless its working


----------

